# The Hamlin Flutist



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

Here is a piece for solo flute.

Based on The Hamlin Flutist tale.

If anyone wants to play it pm me.

Try to imagine the story while listening... 






It has 5 little movements that I synthesized as follows. Sorry for my English...

1 - "Faced with a rat infestation, population hired a flutist, in order to get rid of them." 
2 - "The flutist, with his music, attracted all the rats to the river, where they drown." 
3 - "The people decided not to pay the flutist's work." 
4 - "Then the flutist attracted, with his music, all the city's children and locked them in a cave." 
5 - "The population mourns the absence of children in the city now sad."

I hope you like! Comment, Critic, Play!


----------

